

Common beginner Python errors - gklein
http://pythonforbiologists.com/index.php/29-common-beginner-python-errors-on-one-page/

======
MarcScott
Excellent. Going up on my classroom wall. I'll have to pencil in 'mixing up
equality with assignment', a mistake I made fifty times a day when I was a
beginner (I'm down to about ten now.)

